# Snake in washing bites child



## dangles (Jan 14, 2012)

Black snake in washing bites child - Local News - News - Express Advocate Wyong Edition

“The snake was actually in the shirt Bailey was taking from the line and dropped down on to him, biting him on the foot. I would like to warn other families to be on the lookout.”


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 14, 2012)

Very strange this case, how many RBBS have been found hanging out on a clothes line?


----------



## Renenet (Jan 14, 2012)

It's not like you're going to be looking out for snakes on the clothes line, is it! It sounds like the family did the right thing, apart from not applying a compression bandage immediately. Importantly, no one tried to catch the snake or chop its head off.


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 14, 2012)

Funny thing is, the only place my wife looks for snakes, is on the washing line... must be a Central Coast thing...:lol:


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 14, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> Funny thing is, the only place my wife looks for snakes, is on the washing line... must be a Central Coast thing...:lol:



LOL, are you serious?


----------



## snakelady-viper (Jan 14, 2012)

We find heaps in the washing in baskets and washing machines as well as cloths on the line. Could have been a bird drop and the snake found a safe place in the shirt normally they go for jeans


----------



## Khagan (Jan 14, 2012)

More likely the kid wasn't watching where he was walking than it falling out of the washing lol.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 14, 2012)

snakelady-viper said:


> We find heaps in the washing in baskets and washing machines as well as cloths on the line. Could have been a bird drop and the snake found a safe place in the shirt normally they go for jeans



Ah ok, I guess that sounds a bit more likely then


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 14, 2012)

She has this absurd idea the hoist is for drying washing.. when she is constantly informed of the importance of said item to the health and well being of the worms....


----------



## GeckoJosh (Jan 14, 2012)

Cockney_Red said:


> She has this absurd idea the hoist is for drying washing.. when she is constantly informed of the importance of said item to the health and well being of the worms....



:shock:


----------



## Cockney_Red (Jan 14, 2012)

Couple of oldies..


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Jan 14, 2012)

Maybe a bird dropped it or tried to smash it on the clothes line.


----------



## JasonL (Jan 14, 2012)

They climb clothes lines to get better advantage to attack people all the time, jumping out and dry biting feet has RBB all over it.


----------



## atothej09 (Jan 14, 2012)

Snake must have **** itself


----------



## Cooly505 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Bet ya the kid ran*

Bet the kid ran when the snake fell out of the shirt.
If so, he should of stood still.
I still feel sorry for the kid. Hospital sucks.


----------



## kawasakirider (Jan 14, 2012)

Since when do 8 year old boys take the clothes off the line when their siblings are playing? Furthermore, how tall is this 8 year old?!


----------

